# .303 Savage reloading Data



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone out there have any reloading data for the 303 Savage, I have one now and would like to do up some handloads, but my Speer and Hogdon manuals don't have any data for it.:sad: Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I had to dig in the archives for this data but here it is for .303 Savage:

150 grain jacketed bullet IMR 3031 30 grs. to a max of 36 grs.
2,050 f.p.s. to 2,400 f.p.s.

170 grain jacketed bullet IMR 3031 28 grs. to a max of 30 grds.
1,940 f.p.s. to 2,200 f.p.s.

180 grain jacketed bullet IMR 3031 29 grs. to a max of 32 grs.
2,000 f.p.s. to 2,200 f.p.s.

190 grain jacketed bullet IMR 3031 30 grs. to a max of 33 grs.
1,840 f.p.s. to 2,040 f.p.s.

Case Length: 2.00" - Maximum OAL w/bullet 2.52" . Hope this help. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

The Lee handloading manual has load data for a number of different powders. If you have a particular powder in mind PM me and I'll get you the info.

__________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

By Frank Barnes, he usually has a few loads for each cartridge listed for hand loaders. I believe the last load was a 190gr bullet if memory serves. Rich


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, I am having a hard time, the only book I have is an older Lyman manual and it has nothing but IMR powders. Looking for some that use Hogdon, I have a lot of that. Going with the 150 grain pills in a BT. Thanks.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Check out this link:

http://stevespages.com/308_5.html 

Scroll down to 300 Savage.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

303 Savage, they are 2 different cartridges. The 303 Savage has a rim much like a 30-30, the 300 Savage looks similar to a 308 Win with a shorter neck.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/303_savage.htm


----------

